# 175/70-14 on 64 Impala lowred question??



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

I picked up some 14" chinas with 195/75-14"s, its lowered a coil lenth so maybe 2 inces or so. The 195s are touching the inner rear wheel wells, will a 17570 on a lowered 64 clear the wheel wells? I am about to buy some so i need some good advice, any other size that might work? Besides changing outt the rear end or going to 13"s or wishbone what will work? here is a pic of how the car sits now on 13"s.thats a 20" on the rear. the 13"s are sold i wanna keep the 14"s so i need a size that will clear a lowered 64 and wont rub the inner wheel well on a lowered impala. the rims are 14x7.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Get 175/75R14 instead, they are skinnier and will tuck better.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

↑ i was looking at 175/70 but kinda hard to find, does the height(75) make a difference when tucking it on a lowered impala?


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Also whos the cheapest prices around for whitewall 14"s?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> ↑ i was looking at 175/70 but kinda hard to find, does the height(75) make a difference when tucking it on a lowered impala?


The 75 is skinnier with almost the same height. Looks a lot better than the 70s. Also purchase a Y Bone for less axle shifting.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> Also whos the cheapest prices around for whitewall 14"s?


Check with CCE, you can also find them on ebay.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

so the 175 looks better and is almost the same height as the 70? it will be skinner then the 195 for sure but will it clear the wheel well? i really appreciate the input.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> so the 175 looks better and is almost the same height as the 70? it will be skinner then the 195 for sure but will it clear the wheel well? i really appreciate the input.


Yes it will clear


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Is it drivable like that on a permanently lowered car(cut springs)


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Yes


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Having a real hard time finding 175/70 or 175/75 14 white walls. Where does everyone get them from? I looked on ebay, called around etc. Ebay seems a little steep on price but I was wondering if there are any other places they might be for sale?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> Having a real hard time finding 175/70 or 175/75 14 white walls. Where does everyone get them from? I looked on ebay, called around etc. Ebay seems a little steep on price but I was wondering if there are any other places they might be for sale?


Like I said call CCE hydraulics.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Here is a set of 4 shipped for 250
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Cooper-Trends...uantity-4-65-Mustang-/231625089335?nav=SEARCH


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

RobLBC said:


> The 75 is skinnier with almost the same height. Looks a lot better than the 70s. Also purchase a Y Bone for less axle shifting.


How is it skinnier a 175 is 175. The difference between the 2 is the height of the tire.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

binky79 said:


> How is it skinnier a 175 is 175. The difference between the 2 is the height of the tire.


Not true, 70 series tires are wider than 75 series tires.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

175 is the width of the tire. 175 mm 70 is the % of the width is side wall 14 is the tire size.

A 175/70/14 is 175mm x 122mm x14 inches 

A 175/75/14 is 175mm x 131mm x 14 inches


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

7ONE6 said:


> I picked up some 14" chinas with 195/75-14"s, its lowered a coil lenth so maybe 2 inces or so. The 195s are touching the inner rear wheel wells, will a 17570 on a lowered 64 clear the wheel wells? I am about to buy some so i need some good advice, any other size that might work? Besides changing outt the rear end or going to 13"s or wishbone what will work? here is a pic of how the car sits now on 13"s.thats a 20" on the rear. the 13"s are sold i wanna keep the 14"s so i need a size that will clear a lowered 64 and wont rub the inner wheel well on a lowered impala. the rims are 14x7.
> View attachment 1704465


Contact assflat sexstyle and borrow his jig , thatll fix it


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

binky79 said:


> 175 is the width of the tire. 175 mm 70 is the % of the width is side wall 14 is the tire size.
> 
> A 175/70/14 is 175mm x 122mm x14 inches
> 
> A 175/75/14 is 175mm x 131mm x 14 inches


Go measure the width side by side, you have no idea what you are talking about. But carry on.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

A 175 is a 175 both tires are 175 mm wide. I have had both tires. The difference is the tire height. Your tires are 9 mm taller. 

http://www.justtires.com/content/content.jsp?pageName=TireSize


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

binky79 said:


> A 175 is a 175 both tires are 175 mm wide. I have had both tires. The difference is the tire height. Your tires are 9 mm taller.
> 
> http://www.justtires.com/content/content.jsp?pageName=TireSize


You obviously haven't owned both.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ur gonna be rubbing a times with the car lowered the rear is gonna rub. The way the stock suspension is setup. Even more w 14. U will need y bone as mentioned earlier.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, I'm gonna look into the y bone. Maybe the 195 wouldn't rub if i was to move the car. I just lowered it with the rim on and it was against the inner wheel well. I wonder if it shifted. It was the right side rear.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

binky79 said:


> 175 is the width of the tire. 175 mm 70 is the % of the width is side wall 14 is the tire size.
> 
> A 175/70/14 is 175mm x 122mm x14 inches
> 
> A 175/75/14 is 175mm x 131mm x 14 inches


Aspect ratio. Tires are sized so the 175/70 is 70% of the tire width. A 175/75 is equal to 75% of the width so its taller with the same width = skinnier tire as the tire rubber gets farther from the wheel.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

7ONE6 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna look into the y bone. Maybe the 195 wouldn't rub if i was to move the car. I just lowered it with the rim on and it was against the inner wheel well. I wonder if it shifted. It was the right side rear.


I had a 62 that was lowered and it was shifted so much couldnt even let it off the jack..


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

↑ I think I will try again tomorrow and get it on the ground and see if it squares up when I move it foward. i didnt think about the pan hard bar when I lowered it. It might make a difference it might not.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Fuck it, i bought the 175/75 14 remingtons off ebay for $360 shipped. Hope the fit good.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> Fuck it, i bought the 175/75 14 remingtons off ebay for $360 shipped. Hope the fit good.


Good choice, you won't have any issues.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the help^


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

meh, they rub with the 175/75-14's still. Not as bad as the 195 but its hitting the whitewall. I need to gain a inch on the rear anyone ever use these from the auto store


http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...-120/10053644-P?searchTerm=coil+spring+spacer


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> meh, they rub with the 175/75-14's still. Not as bad as the 195 but its hitting the whitewall. I need to gain a inch on the rear anyone ever use these from the auto store
> 
> 
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...-120/10053644-P?searchTerm=coil+spring+spacer


Those may work or just buy new coil springs and cut them less. But your rear may be off center which would explain the rubbing. 
http://youtu.be/VVefkYNC81g


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

The tire is hitting the bump out in the first pic. I will look into the pan hard bar and i still need a inch of lift anyway.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Posting on my phone sucks


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

An easy solution would be to go out and buy a pair of air shocks for the rear. That would let you lift the back and adjust the height better. You can buy them cheap at any auto parts store


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

7ONE6 said:


> meh, they rub with the 175/75-14's still. Not as bad as the 195 but its hitting the whitewall. I need to gain a inch on the rear anyone ever use these from the auto store
> 
> 
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...-120/10053644-P?searchTerm=coil+spring+spacer


Dont use those. They make it ride stiff, can pop out of place, and coils won't be right if you take them out. On the cheap, a lift cup would work better if looking to lift it back up a lil or air shocks like Rob said.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Funny, my dad and i just said the same thing. It's temporary till winter when i throw in the air ride. Thanks again man


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> Funny, my dad and i just said the same thing. It's temporary till winter when i throw in the air ride. Thanks again man


Let us know how it works out. Tires look great.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a set of old Mr. gasket rear shock extendors and might see if those help tomorrow. They are 3" lift. Not sure but i will give it a shot.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

I tried shock extensions(doughnut type), the screw in ones, the rubber H blocks that wont even come close to getting in between the coils, and the 3" Mr gaskets and nothing worked. So now im thinking of just getting air shocks.The car had them before i bought it so the T and air lines are still there. Does anyone know where to get a set? I have searched but not alot comes up for 64 impalas, is there any thing that will work for different years?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> I tried shock extensions(doughnut type), the screw in ones, the rubber H blocks that wont even come close to getting in between the coils, and the 3" Mr gaskets and nothing worked. So now im thinking of just getting air shocks.The car had them before i bought it so the T and air lines are still there. Does anyone know where to get a set? I have searched but not alot comes up for 64 impalas, is there any thing that will work for different years?


Monroe makes them for 64s


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MA702 Monroe shocks is what you need. Just ask for them by part number.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

RobLBC said:


> MA702 Monroe shocks is what you need. Just ask for them by part number.


I will check, Thanks.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

I grabbed the air shocks and will put them in tomorrow, just looking around and saw this adjustable panhard bar on ebay. Are these decent enough for $60, anyone have experiance with them?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-64-Che...ar-/161536429756?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> I grabbed the air shocks and will put them in tomorrow, just looking around and saw this adjustable panhard bar on ebay. Are these decent enough for $60, anyone have experiance with them?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-64-Che...ar-/161536429756?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


Looks fine, would definitely center the rear.


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Alright got the air shocks on at 120psi and they seem to be ok. They are high enough to clear the tires now but still look good. Only problem now is the one rear tire has a sidewall bubble right at the whitewall. I hope they replace it. i am gonna order the panhard bar and center the rear anyway.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> Alright got the air shocks on at 120psi and they seem to be ok. They are high enough to clear the tires now but still look good. Only problem now is the one rear tire has a sidewall bubble right at the whitewall. I hope they replace it. i am gonna order the panhard bar and center the rear anyway.


Glad it worked out for you. The adjustable Panhard bar is a definite must for a lowered Impala. In the future you may also consider getting a set of 14x6 reverse wheels for the back so they can tuck better and run skirts if you like.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Buy sum 5.20's problem solved.....


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

↑ Nah, got it sitting right with the air shocks and adjustable pan hard bar. Temp. fix until I Bag it over the winter.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

7ONE6 said:


> ↑ Nah, got it sitting right with the air shocks and adjustable pan hard bar. Temp. fix until I Bag it over the winter.


Glad everything worked out. You should consider a compressor. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000C...air+shocks&dpPl=1&dpID=41a6yZiuoqL&ref=plSrch


----------

